
Pennsylvania County’s Election Day Nightmare Underscores Voting Machine Concerns - grzm
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/30/us/politics/pennsylvania-voting-machines.html
======
dankohn1
The machines had a voter-verified paper audit trail (VVPAT) which represents
best practice, but the failures still undermined voter's confidence in the
correctness of the outcome. Note that there has been no post-mortem explaining
what went wrong.

